

Spotify files accounts: $22M Profit - metabrew
http://www.strategyeyedigitalmedia.com/article/2012/09/25/spotifys_revenues_hit_usd155m_in_2011_as_subscriptions_grow/

======
metabrew
In other news, licensing fees for on-demand streaming music services expected
to rise next year.

